# Ford feature will let parents set limits for teens



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[WEBQUOTE="http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5ggXQJrWN02unAe2O5PcgexLoc8fAD93L3EPO0"]So you think junior is a little too lead-footed when he drives the family car? Starting next year, Ford Motor Co. will give you the power to do something about it.

The company will roll out a new feature on many 2010 models that can limit teen drivers to 80 mph, using a computer chip in the key.

Parents also have the option of programming the teen's key to limit the audio system's volume, and to sound continuous alerts if the driver doesn't wear a seat belt.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## BobsComputerSvc (Oct 2, 2008)

I do not have any kids yet and I am only 25 but I do like the idea. I know when i was younger I wasent the most carefullest driver out there. I do know that there was a car company that installed a camera so when the car took off suddenly, went around a corner to fast, stopped really quick or did any thing out of the ordinary. Then it would start to record and send that back via wifi to a remote monitor for the parents to see.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> [WEBQUOTE="http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5ggXQJrWN02unAe2O5PcgexLoc8fAD93L3EPO0"]So you think junior is a little too lead-footed when he drives the family car? Starting next year, Ford Motor Co. will give you the power to do something about it.
> 
> The company will roll out a new feature on many 2010 models that can limit teen drivers to 80 mph, using a computer chip in the key.
> 
> Parents also have the option of programming the teen's key to limit the audio system's volume, and to sound continuous alerts if the driver doesn't wear a seat belt.[/WEBQUOTE]


Great idea!

In Canada, maximum speed limit is 100 km/h(63mph).
I wonder if here the governor will be closer to the speed limit?
80 mph is pretty fast for the inexperienced.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I agree, I think the limit for the car should be more like 65, which is more than fast enough for a novice driver. I also think they should limit the acceleration of the car to avoid the kids doing other stupid things.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I thought it was funny that one 17 year-old "said there may be emergency situations where she'd have to drive more than 80, possibly to accelerate to avoid a crash." Ha!


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

TechGuy said:


> I thought it was funny that one 17 year-old "said there may be emergency situations where she'd have to drive more than 80, possibly to accelerate to avoid a crash." Ha!


Good one eh?
That is assuming they would be going 80 in the first place. 

I think it is a great idea, as it does not affect the car for other users. :up:

Keep it up Ford!
(Ford is my favourite anyway) 
I hear the new '09-'10 Fords will have a new interior and the best seats on the market as well:up:


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> I thought it was funny that one 17 year-old "said there may be emergency situations where she'd have to drive more than 80, possibly to accelerate to avoid a crash." Ha!


That is a valid point, for an experienced driver. I was always taught not to drive anything wide open as having acceleration is another option to get out of a spot. But first you need the experience to realize it and act on it.

Served me well twice. Once in a boat right in front of the Delawana Inn (I was 10-11 years old in a boat that would do 0-65mph in less than that many feet, fastest boat on the water at that time)* and once on Highway 401 in Toronto. I watched the accident in my rear view mirror as two cars collided in the spot I had just vacated. I knew I wanted no part of that sandwich.

*There are always exceptions. That would have been my 6th or 7th year driving boats. Times have changed.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Even if I concede that a situation might arise in which accelerating over 80 MPH is the best course of action, I think that everyone would agree that most teenagers probably wouldn't react appropriately. Like seat belts, there might be rare circumstances in which it causes more harm than good, but the vast majority of the time it will save lives.

It's really nice to see an American car company being innovative. It sure gives me some hope!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Im learning to drive, and this is the great new!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> Even if I concede that a situation might arise in which accelerating over 80 MPH is the best course of action, I think that everyone would agree that most teenagers probably wouldn't react appropriately. Like seat belts, there might be rare circumstances in which it causes more harm than good, but the vast majority of the time it will save lives.
> 
> It's really nice to see an American car company being innovative. It sure gives me some hope!


I agree with you.
Maybe I should have bolded this:


RootbeaR said:


> That is a valid point, *for an experienced driver*.


----------



## BobsComputerSvc (Oct 2, 2008)

JohnWill said:


> I agree, I think the limit for the car should be more like 65, which is more than fast enough for a novice driver. I also think they should limit the acceleration of the car to avoid the kids doing other stupid things.


I think 65 is to slow. I live in Ohio and just east of me in PA the highway is 75Mph. typically with the 75mph speed limit i go 80-85. In Ohio the fastes i have seen is 70Mph on the highway.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

While you routinely break the law, that doesn't make it a good idea. 

I've driven at over 140 MPH in controlled conditions, but that doesn't make it safe to do on most highways. For a 16 year old with very little driving experience and judgment to do the same thing is foolhardy and very reckless. Things happen really fast at high speeds in automobiles. I own a car that has a top speed of 155 MPH now, that doesn't mean it's a good idea for me to do that on your local turnpike!

There's a reason that insurance for teenagers is astronomically priced, and it's not because they drive too slow, suffer from too much judgment, or too much driving experience.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

The speed limit in PA is 65, not 75.

Some areas of lower population (and with flatter terrain, I suspect) have higher speed limits. This site lists the following states as allowing 75MPH in areas: Arizona, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, North & South Dakota, Utah, and Wyoming.

Even so, it'd be nice to have the option for parents on the east coast to limit the speed to, say, 70 while those in the mid-west (and other listed states) can place the limit at 80.


----------



## BobsComputerSvc (Oct 2, 2008)

TechGuy said:


> The speed limit in PA is 65, not 75.
> 
> Some areas of lower population (and with flatter terrain, I suspect) have higher speed limits. This site lists the following states as allowing 75MPH in areas: Arizona, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, North & South Dakota, Utah, and Wyoming.
> 
> Even so, it'd be nice to have the option for parents on the east coast to limit the speed to, say, 70 while those in the mid-west (and other listed states) can place the limit at 80.


THat was interesting i went to that website and it does say 65 for PA. but.... just east of the Ohio PA border on I-80 (the PA turnpike) the speed limit is 75mph. I drover over there this morning to check lol i wanted to be positive.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> Some areas of lower population (and with flatter terrain, I suspect) have higher speed limits. This site lists the following states as allowing 75MPH in areas: Arizona, Colorado, Idaho, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, North & South Dakota, Utah, and Wyoming.


In some or most parts of California (if not everywhere), trucks with trailers or cars towing anything must drive 55 even though the limit might be 65 or 70. In AZ (at least on I-10E near the CA border), the limit is 75 for *everyone*, trucks included. What blows my mind is even though I consider 75 to be pretty fast I would frequently get lapped by big rigs blowing by at an estimated 85mph or more. 

I don't have any kids but I like this feature. :up:

Now, when would anyone *need* to speed up to 80+mph to get out of a situation instead of slowing down and pulling over to the side of the road?

Peace...


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

JohnWill said:


> There's a reason that insurance for teenagers is astronomically priced, and it's not because they drive too slow, suffer from too much judgment, or too much driving experience.


As a former teenager   (long time ago)  I can vouch for that.

I look back on some of the things I did with a car back then and I shudder and try not to think about the fact that my oldest son will be 16 in less than 5 years....   

I think this is an excellent idea and I hope it catches on for all car companies and even allows for more owner changeable settings..........


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I personally am hot and cold on the situation. Yes, granted, i am a young driver and do know how speed can get one in trouble, fast. For instance, i know a co worker who literally races someone home on the highway and im waiting for the day i flip on the news to see there was a 20 car pile up on that highway and his car is in the middle of the pile. But in terms of the acceleration limitation, it would be much better for a FR vehicle (Front mounted engine, rear wheel drive) because on a rear wheel drive vehicle too much acceleration can cause a car to go into a spin where an FF car is a little less effected by such things and 4 wheel drive is the same. What it could do as well is cut back the driver's acceleration as soon as it detects wheelspin. But what was stated on the podcast would be best probably if it did atcually call a preset contact in the key and connect them with the driver. But to be honest, the best way to probably learn is to just let the kid be a knuckle head and have a few near attempts. I know from experience that once that happens you learn real fast. And yes im a good driver now alot of my incidents happened when i was learning.


----------



## amdfanboy (Oct 26, 2008)

When people piss you off you have to do over 80+.

Somebody on the highway as an example was passing me in the passing lane, and the non passing lane, and slowing down in front of me.

I got pissed doing 40mph in a 65mph zone so I got tired of waiting on that old woman, and floored it in the passing lane, and she never caught up. I even took an exit ramp that I didn't want to get rid of her, and waste time to get back on the highway, but she waited for me to get back on like she knew I was going to or something. I don't know her, don't know what her problem was, but she pissed me off.

I hit about 120mph, and thats when I saw lights flashing behind me. Told the officer everything, and he noticed what was going on, and just gave me a warning, and told me never to do over 70mph on the highway or do anything bad or I will go to jail for a very long time, and he wrote that fat old lady a fine for aggressive driving, driving too slow on the highway, and she might have gone to jail for making me risk my life cause if I would've hit somebody going that fast that would suck, but it was her fault.

Of course this was back in the older days where you could get away with a lot. Now adays you would go to jail for being stupid.

This is a good feature, but the accelerating is needed cause over here when you are at a stop sign you need to accelerate fast or you won't get away from that stop sign cause of all the traffic.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

new tech guy said:


> I personally am hot and cold on the situation. Yes, granted, i am a young driver and do know how speed can get one in trouble, fast. For instance, i know a co worker who literally races someone home on the highway and im waiting for the day i flip on the news to see there was a 20 car pile up on that highway and his car is in the middle of the pile. But in terms of the acceleration limitation, it would be much better for a FR vehicle (Front mounted engine, rear wheel drive) because on a rear wheel drive vehicle too much acceleration can cause a car to go into a spin where an FF car is a little less effected by such things and 4 wheel drive is the same. What it could do as well is cut back the driver's acceleration as soon as it detects wheelspin. But what was stated on the podcast would be best probably if it did atcually call a preset contact in the key and connect them with the driver. But to be honest, the best way to probably learn is to just let the kid be a knuckle head and have a few near attempts. I know from experience that once that happens you learn real fast. And yes im a good driver now alot of my incidents happened when i was learning.


She probably waited for you because you were probably honking your horn like a crazy person behind her and i wouldnt exactly reccomend doing 120 on the freeway or else your front end will be in someone's back seat.


----------



## amdfanboy (Oct 26, 2008)

nope, I didn't honk my horn or anything. I just slowed down cause she was driving slow.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Still dont exactly agree with barreling down the highway at 120MPH, my car can do 140 but i dont drive it that quick. (although that is pretty fast for the small engine it has)


----------



## amdfanboy (Oct 26, 2008)

My car had a V6 engine, and went fast in the matter of seconds. I saw vids on youtube of people burrying the needle on the highway which the speedometer goes up to 140MPH. 

Atleast I didn't do 140 back then, but 120-140 can't be much difference, but when you hit something it does make a big difference. I was about 50 minutes from home, and got home in about 20 so that is how big a difference from 65mph to 120 can do.


----------



## perstare (Feb 26, 2008)

I raised two kids and taught them both to drive. Those "kids" are now in their 40s. This discussion uses the starting point of a 80 mph limit imposed by a technological device. Let me dismiss that by saying that a kid who gets crazy behind the wheel will manage to hurt/kill himself or herself whether there's that 80 mph limit or not. (Example: Go through a red light, get struck by another car traveling at legal speed, approaching from the left. Die.) If your motive is to teach your kid to drive safely, keep your communication open to your kid. Talk about traffic, driving, bad drivers, ice, snow, drinking, etc. Also, don't forget the ONE WAY communication that you do when you are the driver and your kid is the passenger! Your kid is watching you and watching how you yourself drive -- set a good example! Don't speed. Don't tailgate. Be considerate, .... and on and on.... you know what I mean.
Cut to the chase. Teach your kid c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y. Don't bother with a tech solution. It's your responsbility to raise your kids properly. Don't weasel out of your responsbility and hand the job over to a computer chip. It takes a lot to raise kids. This is a human issue, not technological.
Mike B


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

amdfanboy said:


> My car had a V6 engine, and went fast in the matter of seconds. I saw vids on youtube of people burrying the needle on the highway which the speedometer goes up to 140MPH.
> 
> Atleast I didn't do 140 back then, but 120-140 can't be much difference, but when you hit something it does make a big difference. I was about 50 minutes from home, and got home in about 20 so that is how big a difference from 65mph to 120 can do.


Fine and my car is a 4 cylinder but id rather take a little more time to get home and know im in one peice then do 120 and wake up in a hospital bed.

In any case, I do agree with perstare. Its just like using the internet. You need to teach the person and not rely on a peice of technology. If you just use technology they will never learn and just do what you dont want when they dont have the technology anymore and with the restriction it just makes someone want to breach that limit more.


----------

